# Bird in Orchard Park, NY



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Turned into 911. Plastic band with #41. That's it. Has broken wing and broken leg. Is being cared for by a vet. They stated, "we can keep it for now"............I don't know how long they will hold on to this bird. Anyone near them that can help out,let me know. I believe (I hope) that if someone will show an interest in taking the bird once it's well enough to leave the hospital, they'll keep the bird alive. If not..........I'm not sure.......


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow well if it has any band on it at all then it belongs to someone, but it sounds like the bands that I use for racing and marking my birds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Wow well if it has any band on it at all then it belongs to someone, but it sounds like the bands that I use for racing and marking my birds?


Yes, the bird DOES belong to someone, but we don't know who that someone is. That's why it's SO important to band birds with a nationally recognized band AND keep track of it. Unless of course, you don't care whether the bird is lost or not. Just putting a band on a bird doesn't do any good either if records aren't kept. I can go all the way back to 2000 and tell you where every single bird I ever banded is. Whether it was given away, lost, died, sold......doesn't matter. BUT.......if I give someone a bird and then THEY give it someone else but don't record it, my record keeping is for nothing. We get MANY MANY of these on 911 Pigeon Alert. 
In America, you can get a report on any car that's on the road. It's known who's owned that car since the day it was first purchased, but we don't put near as much care into the life of a living being. SAD........


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i have this video


----------

